# What kind of plant is this??



## Boredomb (Nov 22, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what this plant is maybe hopefully!?!?!! :-?


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

_Proserpinaca palustris_


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I agree. Where does it come from? Maybe it's not the P. palustris variant from Cuba that tends to be red as submerged plant (see plant finder).


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Ahhhh you all beat me to it.

Its also known as Mermaid's weed.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

miremonster said:


> I agree. Where does it come from? Maybe it's not the P. palustris variant from Cuba that tends to be red as submerged plant (see plant finder).


It may be that, but is green because of conditions. Actually, they can all be red submersed, also the variant we have here with the very finely divided leaves.


----------



## Boredomb (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank everyone!! 

Shortly after I posted this I remembered who I got it from and she told me it was Mermaids weed. She also told me the difference in leaves was due to different light??


----------



## pweifan (Jun 23, 2007)

Emersed vs submersed growth actually.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

pweifan said:


> Emersed vs submersed growth actually.


Yup.


----------



## Boredomb (Nov 22, 2011)

That's what I asked her as I thought that would have been the case and she that the plant was grown submersed previously before I got it


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Sometimes this plant grows emersed looking leaves when it grows very near the surface. Probably preparing to leave the water. Deeper leaves are thinner and more needle like to let light pass to lower leaves.


----------



## Boredomb (Nov 22, 2011)

Zapins said:


> Sometimes this plant grows emersed looking leaves when it grows very near the surface. Probably preparing to leave the water. Deeper leaves are thinner and more needle like to let light pass to lower leaves.


Thank you!


----------

